# 2017 Cruze LT RS amplifier install question



## Stircrazy1976 (Jul 28, 2017)

I am looking at adding a subwoofer and amp to my 2017 Cruze LT RS. I have the upgraded Bose system. It did not come with a subwoofer. Here's my dilemma. I have a high to low adapter. I want to solder this into the rear speaker connections. I have searched for a wiring diagram to find positive and negative to no luck. I am also trying to find a wire to use as a remote to turn on my amplifier. Has anyone added a subwoofer to the sedan model that can help me out?


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The rear deck speakers ARE the subwoofers, there are right and left sub outputs from the amp, if your trying to get a sub output to run another amp you would have to combine both the left and right sub outputs, to get a "center" sub output, you could use line output converters on each output, right and left sub and then combine the outputs of the loc's, the + outputs are: left sub=blue/gray right sub green/violet, note combining the outputs can cause some cancelation of the bass signal, an alternative is use just right or left alone since the amp likely mixes them some anyway, there are no outputs from the radio--even audio and remote power on to the rear amp is sent down a serial DATA bus called a MOST bus, bottom line, only options are a aftermarket adaptor that will give you the outputs the amp needs OR open the rear amp up and create your own remote on and center sub outputs--which is possible but would require electronics knowledge--everything is data driven nowadays !!


----------



## Stircrazy1976 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I will tap into the power adapter in the front that is ignition controlled for the remote relay. I'll extend the wiring for the speakers so I can solder the extended wiring and hide the adapter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not in front of my books right now, but I thought the power control was a separate wire to the amp. At least it was labeled that way.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

The 2017 radios are completely different than previous versions, amp turn on and audio signals get sent up a serial bus called a most bus, radio is called a "Human Machine Interface" radio, which is a separate module from the traditional one box radio, I05 I06 RPO codes, there is a version used like the old radios but not with the amp option, these are the radios used in previous years of Malibu etc. GM just started them in the cruze in 2017, they are completely different---


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know if the upgraded Bose system is like the gen 1 Pioneer system? Gen 1 had an amp for the rear "subs" and it isn't exactly a good idea to use an amp'd signal to then amplify it even more. You end up over-driving the first amp.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

For the remote, I ordered an LED switch and mounted it next to the drivers seat on a bracket with my bass control knob. This works fine for me because my system is powered by a second battery so if I forget to turn the amp off it won't drain my main battery, but I usually see the LED lit up when I'm about to close my door so it reminds me to turn it off.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> For the remote, I ordered an LED switch and mounted it next to the drivers seat on a bracket with my bass control knob. This works fine for me because my system is powered by a second battery so if I forget to turn the amp off it won't drain my main battery, but I usually see the LED lit up when I'm about to close my door so it reminds me to turn it off.
> 
> View attachment 236538


Great mounting spot! Looks mint.


----------



## Mvandyke558 (Aug 27, 2019)

I need wire diagrams or picture of what wires on a base line 2017 cruse just looking to add in a amp and two 10in subs was gonna use a amp add on kit but need to know what wires to splice into hopfully with out taking a door off


----------

